# 05.5 Gearbox fluid?



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

My 2.5 Jetta, 5spd is crossing 100,000 miles. Does the cars gearbox fluid need to be changed? What fluid is recomended?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

I would have changed it a long time ago,

Nevertheless, anything with GL-4 rating. 

Newer VW MTF is very thin, far from the old 75w-90.

Easy call is Pennzoil or GM "Syncromesh". 

Redline 70w-80 MTL would be one of the best choices.

Look-up at the visc suggestions for Asian cars, like Acura/Honda, that is about what you are looking for visc-wise.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

The dealer offered to flush the "lifetime" fluid.. for $550  Must be made out of "unobtanium"


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Super Hans said:


> I would have changed it a long time ago


 No doubt. I would have changed it 2-3 times by that mileage. Mine is changed in 30,000 mile increments.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Gear oil came up in an Audizine thread... 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=132884& 

Linked to this thread on TDI Forums, made me reconsider wanting to put Motul Gear 300 75w90 in my A4, I did run it in my MK4 and didn't notice any problems besides the first few shifts when around -20*C 

also this: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=706595&page=1 

75w90 May be too thick at operating temps, we never see 100* in a gear box unless flat out racing for hours on end. 

And 30K miles seems pretty frequent for gear box oil changes, yeah it's an easy job, but when most of those oils run 15-20 bucks per liter.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Jay-Bee said:


> 75w90 May be too thick at operating temps, we never see 100* in a gear box unless flat out racing for hours on end.


I live in Arizona. Right now, my gear oil is STARTING at 46*. I don't have a bit of proof, but I'd say after 45 minutes, my gear oil is approaching 100*. I'll have to get the temp gun and shoot the bottom of my trans after a commute just to see what I get. 



Jay-Bee said:


> And 30K miles seems pretty frequent for gear box oil changes, yeah it's an easy job, but when most of those oils run 15-20 bucks per liter.


At a capacity of 2 liters, it's still cheaper than my 5000 mile oil changes. And it can't really hurt.

Thanks for the link. I found a lot of the information to be quite educational and useful.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm more confused by the links shared than I was before.

If I read the beginning thread on the TDI Board, it would seem that the factory fill G52 oil hardly sheared at all in 40K miles of use that the OP put on. 

It seems that the number of answers to any "oil" question is only limited by the number of people asked and I am fine with that.

I guess I was suprised that, in the service manual, never in the 0-120,000 mile service intervals is it spelled out that gearbox fluid should be changed out (not even if subjected to harsh/trailering conditions.) 

Given my dealers unrealistic $$ demands for such service, I have simple kept the factory fill as I roll over 101K miles.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

100*, sorry I always think in Celsius lol.

2L yeah I can agree on a more frequent change, but when I need to buy 5 liters for my trans and rear diff in the Audi no way haha but I want to do it soon, nearing 100K kms... but we can hit -40*C in the dead of winter up north here, so I want to make sure i'm putting something with good cold weather drivabilty.

racerd911 it can get very confusing and you will thirst for more info once you realise everything there is to the "Oil World" haha.

Buy the 17mm hex socket and give it a go.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

VW 5-sp at 45k:


ALUMINUM	6
CHROMIUM	2
IRON 323
COPPER 40
LEAD 2
TIN 0
MOLYBDENUM	11
NICKEL 2
MANGANESE	17
SILVER 0
TITANIUM	0
POTASSIUM	0
BORON 0
SILICON 6
SODIUM 5
CALCIUM 9
MAGNESIUM	3
PHOSPHORUS	552
ZINC 47
BARIUM 33

SUS [email protected] 45.4
FLASHPOINT	400F
WATER 0%
INSOLUBLES	0.9

VERY thin.


Virgin VW part number G052512A2.

Everything else is zero except the following metals:

Sn 4
Si 2
Na 1
K 40
Ca 14
P 470
Zn 8
Mo 238
B 124

VIS @ 100C 7.2
TAN 1.33

VERY thin.


----------

